# Sage dual boiler hissing



## StuM (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello,

I've been looking at the forums for a while but this is my first post and I'm in need of help...

had my sage dual boiler serviced in feb as it was hissing and clicking this was all fixed but it's hissing again and don't really want to send it away for months again if I can fix it myself.

i've opened up the machine and it was covered in condensation, but I think I've found the issue, it looks like one of the white caps is cracked on the back boiler

does anybody know where I can get a new one from? Is there anything else I should look for?

thanks

stu


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

no, but...

I would hazard that they did this damage during the service?

Suggestion:

I see that it look like the connector has cracked, but not fully. Suggest you carefully remove the pins without further damaging the connector, clean it up, flip the rubber seal over, rebond the cracked connector with plastic weld and reinforce with a wide zip tag before replacing the pin and reassembling. Tighten up the zip tie once all together to make sure.

Might work, might not. What's to lose?


----------



## StuM (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response, I've had a proper look now it's cooler and it's not that that's failed, that looks to be just a rubber boot. The actual leak looks to be coming from one of the probe holes so I am guessing that it's just a seal... just got to find some

thanks again

stu


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi, there is a big thread on HomeBarista, which should hopefully help you out https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-fixing-leaks-and-other-maintenance-t62505.html, I got some 007 o rings for mine as a back up for when they leak, but haven't used them yet and think the big probes are 010 size.


----------



## StuM (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks that's great, ordered a packet of each from eBay


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

For future reference, here is another very useful site with lots of DB parts and some info about hidden error menus etc. https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/diy-coffee-machine-repair-guides/


----------



## StuM (Sep 7, 2020)

All fixed within 5 minutes and for just a packet of o rings (got 24 spares now)

I did spot some scale we'll I assume it's scale on the temperature probe

is this normal for a 4 year old machine?


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that's a serious piece if you should definitely investigate further


----------



## daraghoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi ... I have the same hissing problem on my Sage Dual Boiler, second time also. Sent the unit away first time but would like to fix it myself this time. Can I ask what o ring pack you ordered? its a little confusing when you search in ebay as to which I should order. Thanks. D


----------



## StuM (Sep 7, 2020)

daraghoc said:


> Hi ... I have the same hissing problem on my Sage Dual Boiler, second time also. Sent the unit away first time but would like to fix it myself this time. Can I ask what o ring pack you ordered? its a little confusing when you search in ebay as to which I should order. Thanks. D


 I ordered the orings from here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132265351642 but I am sure there are loads of other sellers

In BS007 and BS010 both sizes seem to work just fine

Stu


----------

